# Projekt: OpenSuse (Gateway Server)



## deChad (14. November 2011)

Guten Abend,
ich bräuchte da eine kleine Hilfe und wenns geht ein paar Tipps. Mein Chef hat mir ein kleines Projekt aufgetragen, ich bin nur Praktikant in seinem Geschäft momentan. Und zwar hat er mir jetzt 2 Rechner gegeben aus denen ich mir die besten Teile rausgesucht habe und ihn zu einem Rechner zusammen geschraubt habe. Funzt alles Wunderbar, Rechner läuft und ist auch ganz ok. Jetzt will er von mir das ich auf dem Rechner OpenSuse (Linux) drauf mache und es auch zum laufen hinbekomme. Verwendet soll dieses OpenSuse als Gateway Server zwischen 2 Rechnern (Später mehr) als Filter von Viren usw... Ich soll das ganz alleine jetzt hinbekommen, egal wie, Forum, Internet, hauptsache ich bekomme es hin  Jedes mal wenn ich ihn was frage sagt er nur "Ich weis nix, mach selber" 

Jetzt habe ich mir *openSUSE 11.4* runtergeladen und auf eine DVD gebrannt. Installieren kann ich das, KDE usw schon versucht, geht alles wunderbar. Mit Windows kenne ich mich ganz gut aus, da hätte ich denke ich weniger Probleme wie mit dem Linux. Schon bei der Partitionierung häng ich fest, dort wird das so komisch aufgeteilt und ich peil da nix durch. Auf den Button "Weiter" und "Übernehmen" kann ja jeder klicken, aber ob es der richtige Weg zu einem Server ist, ist die andere Frage. Im Internet habe ich gelesen das man den *Text Modus *installieren sollte wenn man ein Server erstellen will. Dann wiederrum habe ich verschiedene Varianten wie *ISPConfig 1,2,3* usw. im Inet gelesen. Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, ich bin ein wenig verwirrt. Normal komme ich mit dem Google gut klar und finde auch schnell eine Lösung/Antwort. Bei dem Linux stehe ich aber voll aufm Schlauch 

Könnten ihr mir da vllt bitte weiterhelfen, wie ich da vorgehen muss und was ich da einstellen soll?

Sonnige Grüße
Chad

_EDIT:// Ich korrigiere, habe die *openSUSE 12.1 - 3.1.0-1-1* Version. Laut openSUSE kommt die Version 12.1 erst in 1 Tag raus. Hmmm...
_


----------



## Jimini (14. November 2011)

Zunächst mal sei gesagt, dass so ein Projekt jemanden, der nicht sonderlich in Sachen Linux bewandert ist, durchaus länger als eine Woche beschäftigen kann.
Ich vermute mal, dass mit "Gateway Server" gemeint ist, dass dieser Rechner die Internetverbindung aufbaut und diese für andere Rechner im LAN bereitstellt. Zusätzlich soll die Kiste den Traffic filtern (Firewall, Virenscanner).
Ich nutze kein SUSE, daher kann ich nur allgemeine Hilfe anbieten:

1. Partitionierung
Das meistgenutzt Partitionsschema ist folgendes:
/
/boot
/home
swap (virtueller Speicher, Größe je nach RAM)
Grundsätzlich ist ein Linux-System aber auch lauffähig, wenn es aus nur einer Partition, /, besteht. Das ist aus Sicherheitsgründen zwar nicht optimal, aber es ist möglich. Ich rate dir zunächst, dich an das vorgeschlagene Schema zu halten oder folgendes zu nutzen:
/boot (~100MB)
swap (ab 4GB RAM nicht mehr benötigt, sonst ~2GB für die swap-Partition nehmen)
/ (Rest)
Eine separate /home-Partition benötigst du auf einem Serversystem nicht unbedingt.

2. Gateway-Gedöns:
Ich mache sowas seit Jahren mit iptables. Gängige Methode ist, die Regeln in ein Skript zu packen, welches beim Booten gestartet wird. Es gibt aber auch grafische Oberflächen (z.B. fwbuilder) oder sonstige Frontends (z.B. shorewall) für iptables. iptables selbst ist ein Frontend für die Netfilter-Module des Linux-Kernels und stellt eine sehr flexible, umfangreiche und komplexe Möglichkeit dar, eine Firewall zu implementieren.

3. Traffic auf Viren scannen:
Ich würde hier auf den bekannten Proxy Squid zusammen mit Squidclamav setzen. Squid könntest du in dem Atemzug direkt noch als transparenten Cachingproxy einrichten, welcher sich aber nur lohnt, wenn mehr als 2 Rechner online gehen und die Internetanbindung nicht allzu dick (d.h. <32MBit) ist. Ebenso kannst du mit Squid http-Traffic filtern, ich filtere beispielsweise Werbebanner raus. Bei Bedarf lasse ich dir gerne meine kleine Config zukommen.

Soll es denn zwingend SUSE sein? Ich würde für sowas eher eine stabilere Distribution wie Debian empfehlen.
Für diesen Einsatzzweck reicht übrigens schon ein sehr schmaler Rechner aus - ein filterndes Gateway läuft schon auf einem Pentium 90 zufriedenstellend; es muss also kein Xeon sein.
Wenn der Proxy cachen soll, kannst du ein bisschen mehr RAM reinhauen, um das ganze ein bisschen zu beschleunigen.

Zudem empfehle ich dir, dich ein bisschen in die Materie einzulesen. Dein Chef wird sicherlich keine Schmerzen haben, dir ein oder zwei Bücher zum Thema "iptables" zu bezahlen - das dürfte auf jeden Fall stressfreier sein als sich mit Google durch die zahllosen Howtos zu suchen. Generell empfehlenswert und wunderbar zu lesen ist "Linux-Firewall mit iptables & Co." von Ralf Spenneberg, "Linux Firewalls" von Andreas G. Lessig ist ebenfalls ganz gut, hier werden zusätzlich verschiedene Einsatzszenarien durchgespielt, dafür ist das Buch teilweise etwas anstrengend aufgebaut. Von beiden Büchern muss es übrigens nicht zwingend die aktuellste Auflage sein.

Ansonsten kannst du natürlich auch hier nachfragen, wenn was nicht funktionieren sollte - und davon gehe ich, unabhängig von deinen Fähigkeiten, aus. Eine Firewall selber zusammenzubasteln ist kein allzu einfaches Projekt, aber lass dir gesagt sein: es lohnt sich und kann sehr viel Spaß machen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## NCphalon (15. November 2011)

Zwei Tage vor der Veröffentlichung von Suse 12.1 willste noch en Server mit 11.4 aufbauen?


----------



## deChad (15. November 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass mit "Gateway Server" gemeint ist, dass dieser Rechner die Internetverbindung aufbaut und diese für andere Rechner im LAN bereitstellt. Zusätzlich soll die Kiste den Traffic filtern (Firewall, Virenscanner).



Genau, dafür soll der verwendet werden  Danke für deine Hilfe, werde mir das mit der Partition nochmal anschauen. Aber als was soll ich das installieren? GNOME, KDE oder Text Modus?

Ich mach mich mal schlau wegen dem Debian und frag ggf. noch mal beim Chef nach.

Ansonsten ja, hast Recht mach total Spaß 



NCphalon schrieb:


> Zwei Tage vor der Veröffentlichung von Suse 12.1 willste noch en Server mit 11.4 aufbauen?



Oh, dann warte ich natürlich noch die 2 Tage, danke für den Tipp 


Schöne Grüße
Chad


----------



## Jimini (15. November 2011)

deChad schrieb:


> Genau, dafür soll der verwendet werden  Danke für deine Hilfe, werde mir das mit der Partition nochmal anschauen. Aber als was soll ich das installieren? GNOME, KDE oder Text Modus?
> 
> Ich mach mich mal schlau wegen dem Debian und frag ggf. noch mal beim Chef nach.
> 
> Ansonsten ja, hast Recht mach total Spaß


 
Ob Gnome oder KDE oder XFCE oder oder oder - das ist letztendlich Geschmackssache. Normalerweise ist es bei solchen Kisten aber so, dass die, wenn sie fertig eingerichtet sind, ohne Tastatur, Maus und Monitor in der Ecke stehen und via SSH bedient werden. Eine grafische Oberfläche zieht dann nur Leistung (mein Router benötigt nichtmal 3,5 GB Festplattenspeicherplatz), beim Updaten werden dann Pakete aktualisiert, die man eigentlich überhaupt nicht nutzt (zum Vergleich: mein Router beherbergt gegenwärtig 281, mein Desktoprechner 799 Pakete). Dafür müsstest du dich mit der Konsole vertraut machen, was letztendlich aber kein Hexenwerk ist.

Die gängigen Distributionen sind generell gleich gut für den Einsatz als Firewall geeignet - der Unterschied liegt dann eher im Verwaltungsaufwand und in der Stabilität. Debian ist traditionell eine Distribution, bei der größten Wert auf Stabilität gelegt wird, der Nachteil hierbei ist, dass die in den Debian-eigenen Quellen verfügbare Software oftmals ein paar Versionsnummern hinter der anderer Distributionen hinterherhinkt - ein großes Problem ist das aber nicht. Ich persönlich würde mich, wenn ich die Wahl zwischen SUSE und Debian hätte, für Debian entscheiden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## deChad (15. November 2011)

Warum ich frage welches ich installieren soll hat ein Grund. In jedem HowTo wo ich im Inet gefunden habe steht das ich es als Text Modus installieren soll. Habe es mal als KDE installiert, ging ganz gut, System konnte ganz Normal starten und bin auch bis zum Desktop gekommen. Dann habe ich mal den Text Modus versucht. Bei dem allerdings bin ich nicht zum Desktop gekommen, da muss ich ja schon vorher so Hyroglyphen eingeben  Aber ich kriege schon noch alles raus, immerhin macht es mir viel Spaß neue Sachen zu lernen. Vorallem mal das Linux kennenlernen, ist ja ein ganz anderer Kuchen als das Windows _

Das Debian schaue ich mir jetzt mal an!

Gruß Chad
_


----------



## Bauer87 (15. November 2011)

deChad schrieb:


> Dann habe ich mal den Text Modus versucht. Bei dem allerdings bin ich nicht zum Desktop gekommen



Spaßvogel! Beim „Textmodus“ wird natürlich kein Desktop installiert, daher heißt er doch so. Vorteil ist, dass man so natürlich auch keine Ressourcen für nen (beim Router unnützen) Desktop verschwendet, man weniger mögliche Sicherheitslücken hat und es auch einfacher zu warten ist.


----------



## deChad (15. November 2011)

Das dachte ich mir schon 

Ich denke ich bleibe jetzt erstmal bei SuSe und versuche es mal bisschen Näher kennenzulernen. Dannach kann ich mir das Debian immernoch anschauen und dann weis ich ja an wenn ich mich hier wenden kann 

Zu dem Text Modus. Das heißt für das alles brauche ich Kenntnisse? Oder kann man da was mit HowTo's auf die Reihe bekommen?


----------



## Jimini (15. November 2011)

deChad schrieb:


> Zu dem Text Modus. Das heißt für das alles brauche ich Kenntnisse? Oder kann man da was mit HowTo's auf die Reihe bekommen?


Ja, Kenntnisse brauchst du - aber das ist bei einer grafischen Oberfläche ja nicht anders. Howtos und Anleitungen gibt es massig ( linux konsole - Google-Suche ), am besten schaust du erstmal, wie grundlegende Sachen in der Konsole funktionieren:
- anlegen, kopieren, verschieben, löschen von Dateien
- Bedienung eines Texteditors (ich nehme für sowas "nano") => wichtig fürs Bearbeiten von Konfigurationsdateien
- Installation von Software, Updaten des Systems
- rebooten und herunterfahren des Systems
- starten und beenden von Daemons (so heißen die Dienste unter Linux)
- anlegen und verwalten von Benutzern / Gruppen
So habe ich mich damals langsam vorangetastet.

MfG Jimini


----------



## deChad (15. November 2011)

Vielen Dank Jimini 

Also meine Aufgabe ist jetzt erstmal das Linux zu installieren, der Rest folgt dann langsam langsam... 

 Ich versuche das jetzt mal richtig zu partitionieren und zu installieren.

Was soll ich jetzt für mein Gateway Server am besten nehmen. GNOME, KDE oder Text Modus? Besser gesagt was würdet ihr nehmen oder habt genommen? So wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe kann man alles nehmen, aber was ist dafür am besten und effektivsten?


----------



## Jimini (15. November 2011)

Eindeutig Textmodus. Wirkt anfangs zwar unbequemer, aber dann gewöhnst du dich direkt daran, die Kiste mit der Tastatur zu verwalten - wenn man da den Dreh raus hat, ist es die schnellste und effektivste Methode, das System zu administrieren.
Die ganze Software, die die grafischen Oberflächen mitbringen, brauchst du ohnehin nicht, hierdurch wird nur dein System aufgebläht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## deChad (15. November 2011)

Super dann bedanke ich mich vielmals bei allen die mir geholfen haben 

Mache mich mal gleich an die Arbeit!

Schöne Grüße
Chad


----------



## Jimini (15. November 2011)

Gern geschehen!
Viel Erfolg 

MfG Jimini


----------



## deChad (15. November 2011)

Danke Jimini, bisjetzt läuft alles gut. Außer ein kleines Problemchen habe ich schon.

Bei mir hat sich nach der Linux Installation Yast2 geöffnet. Hat alles automatisch konfiguriert so wie ich das gesehen habe, dannach gings weiter. 

*linux-a46s login* 
Habe mich mit meinen Daten eingeloggt, wunderbar alles. 

Laut dem HowTo wo ich habe muss der *Yast2 Control Center* aufgehen:
http://static.howtoforge.com/images/perfect_server_opensuse11.2_x86_64_ispconfig_2/20.png

Nur passiert das nicht. Habe jetzt mal *zypper se -si yast* eingegeben und er sagt mir:

_Fehler beim Herunterladen (curl) für 'http://download.opensuse.org (Could not contact DNS servers)
Fehlerkode: Connection failed
Fehlernachricht: Could not resolve host: download.opensuse.org (Could not DNS servers)_

Weis vielleicht jemand wo das Problem liegt? 

Gruß Chad


----------



## Jimini (15. November 2011)

Das Problem liegt bei deiner Netzwerkverbindung und / oder der Namensauflösung. Die notwendigen Optionen kannst du entweder über YAST anpassen oder du machst es schnell über die Konsole - ich weiß allerdings nicht, wo genau da die entsprechende Config bei SUSE liegt. 
Ich setze mal fix SUSE in einer VM auf (allerdings ohne GUI), dann kann ich entsprechende Probleme besser nachvollziehen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## deChad (15. November 2011)

Super danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich würde es ja gerne über YAST einstellen, nur komme ich ja nicht mal in den Control Center rein. Habe nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm vor mir wo ich die ganzen Befehle eingeben muss.

Kann das sein das ich eines der Desktop (KDE oder GNOME) mit installieren muss? Weil ich habe jetzt nur den Textmodus installiert!

Gruß Chad


----------



## Jimini (15. November 2011)

Ah okay, du hast also doch ohne GUI installiert, da war ich mir eben nicht sicher. Zurück zum Problem:
Bitte führe mal "ping www.google.de" aus - werden die Pings erwidert? Wenn nein, wirf mit "ifconfig" mal einen Blick auf die Einstellungen von eth0 - hat die NIC eine Adresse zugewiesen bekommen? 
Wenn du in der Konsole als root "yast" ausführst, kannst du die Netzwerkoptionen recht komfortabel bearbeiten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## deChad (15. November 2011)

Habe "ping www.google.de" eingegeben, jetzt kommen lauter Sätze mit *64 bytes from fx-in-f103.1e100.net (**.***.**.***): icmp_seq=... ttl=55 time=... ms*

Es hört garnicht auf und läuft non-stop weiter.


----------



## Jimini (15. November 2011)

Haha sorry, ich hatte vergessen, dass du das mit Strg+C abbrechen kannst.
Kannst du mit "zypper install nano" nano installieren bzw läuft die Installation durch oder gibt es da Fehler?

MfG Jimini


----------



## deChad (15. November 2011)

Kein Problem, war jetzt bei icmp_seq=601  

"zypper install nano" sagt mir: *Zum Installieren oder Deinstallieren von Paketen werden Root-Rechte benötigt.*


----------



## Jimini (15. November 2011)

Root-Rechte bekommst du mit "su", als Password nimmst du dein eigenes Passwort, falls du beim Setup die Standardeinstellungen beibehalten hast.

MfG Jimini


----------



## deChad (15. November 2011)

Hat geklappt!*

Installation von: nano-2.3.1-2.1.2 [fertig]*


----------



## Jimini (15. November 2011)

Sehr schön. Jetzt kannst du erstmal das System mit "zypper update" auf den neusten Stand bringen. Danach hängt es eigentlich von dir ab, womit du weitermachen möchtest. 
Eine Möglichkeit wäre, den SSH-Server anzuwerfen und das System von deinem Rechner aus zu bedienen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## deChad (15. November 2011)

Super der macht jetzt ein schönes Update, danke dir!

Hab ich das jetzt Richtig verstanden, Zypper ist eine Anwendungssoftware von SUSE die alles installiert? Damit kann man jetzt auch YAST starten oder ist das schon YAST was ich bediene nur ohne GUI?


----------



## Jimini (15. November 2011)

Ich bin jetzt kein SUSE-Nutzer, aber soweit ich weiß, ist
- zypper ein Paketmanager, der für die (De-)Installation von Software zuständig ist
- YAST (=yet another setup tool) quasi SUSEs Systemsteuerung

MfG Jimini


----------



## deChad (15. November 2011)

Alles klar, habe verstanden!

Ich habe jetzt mal "yast" eingegeben und bin jetzt in dem Control Manager drin, funzt alles danke dir 

Gruß Chad


----------



## deChad (16. November 2011)

Guten Tag, da bin ich wieder 

Ich arbeite mich momentan mit einem HowTo durch. Bin jetzt bei diesem Schritt hier hängengeblieben.

*6 Install Some Basic Packages*

 Run


> yast2 -i findutils readline glibc-devel  findutils-locate gcc flex lynx compat-readline4 db-devel wget gcc-c++  subversion make vim telnet cron iptables iputils man man-pages nano pico  sudo perl-TimeDate



*Fehler

Folgende Pakete wurden auf dem Medium nicht gefunden:
gcc-c++subversion
db-level*

Weis jemand warum er mir diesen Fehler sagt? Im Google habe ich nicht viel gefunden 

Sonnige Grüße
Chad


----------



## Bauer87 (16. November 2011)

Abgesehen davon, dass man einiges davon nicht braucht, scheint der Funktionstest geglückt zu sein: Offenbar ist dein Rechner nicht ans Internet angeschlossen und kan daher die Software nicht installieren. (Auf der DVD liegen offenbar weder gcc-c++, subversion noch db-level, daher würden sie im Normalfall aus sogenannten Repositories installiert.)


----------



## deChad (16. November 2011)

Also der Rechner ist mit dem Internet verbunden. "zypper update" konnte ich mit Erfolg ausführen. Allerdings habe ich die openSUSE DVD nach der Installtion rausgenommen, könnte es drana liegen?

Ich gehe nach diesem HowTo:
The Perfect Server - OpenSUSE 11.4 x86_64 [ISPConfig 3] | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Ist das das Richtige um ein Gateway Server einzurichten, der als Internet-Virenfilter verwendet werden soll?


----------



## Jimini (16. November 2011)

Ich vermute mal, dass die von dir genannten Pakete schlichtweg nicht mehr in den offiziellen Repos enthalten sind und daher natürlich auch nicht gefunden werden können.
Das Howto ist nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, aber das trifft nicht deine Anforderungen - eigentlich möchtest du zunächst ja nur routen und den Traffic filtern. Du brauchst also zunächst ein iptables-Howto, ein ganz brauchbares ist bei Gentoo Linux Dokumentation - Home Router Guide @ gentoo.de unter Punkt 5.3 enthalten. Bei Google findest du aber tausende Guides zum Thema "iptables". Solltest du nicht zurechtkommen, poste einfach mal, welche Adresse deine Kiste hat und welche Rechner über die SUSE-Kiste online gehen sollen, dann friemel ich dir was zusammen.

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: ich schlage vor, dass du dich zunächst mit iptables auseinandersetzt. Testweise kannst du eine Firewall erstellen, die Z.B. den Zugriff auf den SSH-Server gestattet, sonst aber alles verbietet. Danach kann man sich dann um die Freigabe der Internetverbindung kommen. Apropos Internetverbindung - soll die SUSE-Kiste die Verbindung aufbauen oder macht sowas ein Router, der noch vor deiner Kiste hängt?


----------

